# Is Your Mask Uncomfortable?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is that a pink coat with a cap above?


Honestly, I've worn masks for most of my adult life, but this Coronavirus situation is very uncomfortable. I finally figured out that the folds in the store bought surgical masks are probably for adjusting to size. If you find the mask is in your eyes, don't unfold the mask as much & it will be a shorter width.


N-95 mask sizes need to be fitted.



The fuzz in the stores is awful, also. They need better ventilation if this thing continues much longer.


I can see why young people are having a hard time with masks. They want to see the other person's face!


I was told by two people that I look better without a mask . . . does that mean I need to get my eyes done? o.0


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Is that a pink coat with a cap above?



That's my girlfriend posing as a Mannequin. That button is just to the front of the top of her ear on the right side of the cap. I worked a long time to get that pic just right for personal reasons.


If you believe any of this i have a ocean front Arizona ranch i'll sell ya.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I prefer N95 hardware masks. They fit more snugly on my face. 

When using the common masks (non woven blue pleated 2-ply with ear loops), I found the loops to be too long for me. The mask then is too loose on my face, tends to fall down. 

However, I found that with “brackets” and “extenders”, those masks actually become more comfortable. 

The plastic brackets go under the mask. It keeps the mask off the nose and mouth (no tickling or itching; easier to breath when the fabric isn’t directly covering nostrils and mouth). 

The extender is a silicone strap with 3-4 notches on each side. It pulls the loops tighter. The mask then gets pulled over the bracket - no gap at all on the nose.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

After a while my mask makes my glasses fog. And I have hearing aids so the strings get caught in them, I have to be careful that I don’t lose one. I minimize where I go so I wear a mask as little as possible.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> That's my girlfriend posing as a Mannequin. That button is just to the front of the top of her ear on the right side of the cap. I worked a long time to get that pic just right for personal reasons.
> 
> 
> If you believe any of this i have a ocean front Arizona ranch i'll sell ya.:vs_laugh:



Okay! I'm sorry I sold the one in Hawaii, for obvious reasons.
I didn't realize that California had fallen in the ocean, but it doesn't surprise me this year. That's why I can't see the Coastal Mountains.:smile:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> I have hearing aids so the strings get caught in them, I have to be careful that I don’t lose one.


There was a piece on the evening news that stated the local hearing aid centers were having a boom in business because of folks loosing them when they removed their masks. Also said someone came up with a tether that attached to your shirt so if they fall out they won't go far.


The biggest issue I have with wearing a mask is remembering to put it on before I go into the store. More times than not I have to return to my vehicle to put mine on. Last week I was all the way to the back of Lowes in the plumbing dept before I remembered - too far back to the parking lot so I got what I needed, paid and left ..... without a mask on. Nobody said anything.


A couple of months ago we saw a woman in walmart who knew us by name. Going by the conversation I was sure my wife knew who she was. After she left we turned to each other and asked at the same time - _who was that woman?_


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The buttons on mine are on my -- _going to town cap _-- I leave the mask mounted so i never forget it as was frequently before, and it rests comfortably on the cap bill when not needed. I suspect i'd get the ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ look if i forgot to lower it when entering a public place.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have two different types of masks, one is the paper type with the elastic do hickeys that go behind the ears and one the people who did the virus test gave us. The one they gave us has big ends on the straps and you just sorta tie it and it stays without coming loose.

As for hearing aids, I have two of them behind the ear type. At first the rubber strap got tangled up with the hearing aids. I found if you take the rubber thing loose from the top of your ear first, it will come off without tangling with your hearing aids or glasses.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm just glad to hear y'all are wearing masks.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Druidia said:


> I prefer N95 hardware masks. They fit more snugly on my face.
> 
> When using the common masks (non woven blue pleated 2-ply with ear loops), I found the loops to be too long for me. The mask then is too loose on my face, tends to fall down.
> 
> ...



Here’s what brackets and extenders look like. They’re worn with this type of mask for a better fit because this type of mask tends to be too loose for a lot of people. You see the mask always falling down their noses.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> 'm just glad to hear y'all are wearing masks.


Had to jump in to burst JV's bubble. Not happening, hoss. IT's not about a virus......it's about control.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

chandler48 said:


> Had to jump in to burst JV's bubble. Not happening, hoss. IT's not about a virus......it's about control.


It is about the virus and your president is wrong as well.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

JV, a virus that has only had a 1% fatality rate? Certainly the elderly or the immune compromised should take extra care, but that care would be taken with the flu or any other virus where they may be affected. Over reacting like North Carolina's governor and making masks mandatory is proof he is a dunderhead. There is no proof that wearing masks is the panacea it is proclaimed to be by politicians. It is totally a "control" thing for them. If they can get everyone to wear a mask, stand 6' away from each other, and stay home, allowing their small businesses to fail, they have succeeded in their mission of destroying America.

Sensibility must prevail. And President Trump is not wrong, no matter what you were referring to.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

A How to Guide on how to be sent to CBR. :smile:


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

No masks for me. I just don't breath right in front of a person's face like normal people always did before the Chinese plague. Just keep a few feet away from each other and you won't need the stupid masks.
"But the virus can spread in your breath up to 6 feet away!"
Really, then why do they have to shove a Qtip 2 inches deep in your in your nose to test for it? Why not just take an air sample 5 and a half feet in front of my mouth?
Also, people in China have been wearing masks in public for years. If masks are so good at stopping the spread how did a mask wearing nation manage to infect the whole planet?
You can keep your silly masks.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

I make my mask comfortable by putting it below my nose (and sometimes mouth) seconds after entering any place where it's required by law to get in.

Those controlling {?????????] coercing asymptomatic people without significant risk factors to wear one can go [????) themselves. (edited to be non-cbr friendly)

I'm not inhaling my own exhaust, it's disgusting and can't be healthy.

Haven't seen anything proving asymptomatic spread is a major issue. If I'm sick with symptoms, i shouldn't be going out period.

Nothing against masks or people who voluntarily wear them provided they don't think i should be forced to wear one. If they work, there's no reason to force anyone.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Good discussion and data on the effectiveness of different masks 

https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/do-pollution-masks-work/

https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/comparison-mask-standards-rating-effectiveness/

N95 masks lose their effectiveness (lose electrostatic charge) when they get washed/wet. 
https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/washing-masks-effective-virus/?rel=1

The challenge is to find a practical way to restore their electrostatic charge. I’d be very interested in this since I’d like to be able to wash the sweat off my mask without having to toss my mask afterwards. N95 masks are nowhere to be seen. Surgical masks are so much easier to find but I prefer N95 masks because they fit better (molded, head and neck loops instead of ear loops).


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Druidia said:


> The challenge is to find a practical way to restore their electrostatic charge. I’d be very interested in this since I’d like to be able to wash the sweat off my mask without having to toss my mask afterwards. N95 masks are nowhere to be seen.


 ***************************************************
Possibly you could capitalize on this cut to fit electrostatic HVAC filter media idea and incorporate in a suitable mask. It's been washed numerous times in the last ten years and still works like new.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Druidia said:


> Good discussion and data on the effectiveness of different masks
> 
> https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/do-pollution-masks-work/
> 
> ...



I prefer them because they filter Airborne viruses!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

JamesKing said:


> my mask is very uncomfortable. Unfortunately I can't breathe in it and it's too tight on my cheeks



What kind of mask is it?


----------

